# Calling all pen turners.



## Foresta Design (Dec 26, 2011)

Cap'n Eddie has started his first ever Pen art challenge. Now until the end of the month he's asking all artists to submit a picture of their best pen and a winner will be chosen. 
Go watch the video 



He explains all the rules. Good luck to all and happy turning.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

where is the wood banger??


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

robert421960 said:


> where is the wood banger??


 I think when he realized his lame comments wernt welcome here he ran away with his tail between his legs!!:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I thought that schmuck was gone :thumbsup: and then he pops his worthless comments back in here agian :furious::furious:


----------



## Foresta Design (Dec 26, 2011)

he called me a silly pants. should I be worried?


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Foresta Design said:


> he called me a silly pants. should I be worried?


Be afraid Be very afraid :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> where is the wood banger??


who bangs wood - is that cultural thing - whoops gotta be polictically coreect and careful here

i like the idea of the pen thing better go watch it


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> who bangs wood - is that cultural thing - whoops gotta be polictically coreect and careful here
> 
> i like the idea of the pen thing better go watch it


Not cultural, rather another forum member.

I think Foresta Design is referring to this thread.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/what-am-i-doing-wrong-52490/#post488150

This thread generated a lot of heated response.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/pens-blah-43712/


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Not cultural, rather another forum member.
> 
> I think Foresta Design is referring to this thread.
> 
> ...


I remember the second one. And the first one brings another smile to my face as I shake my head. Sometimes we just don't know how to be tactful lol


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I hadnt seen the second one before now. I still cant believe this guy is still running off at the mouth when he is still yet to post a single piece of his work. IMO, this guy isnt even a woodworker. Just a lousy troll. Probably lives in his parents basement and has never even seen a lathe. How has he not been banned?


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> I hadnt seen the second one before now. I still cant believe this guy is still running off at the mouth when he is still yet to post a single piece of his work. IMO, this guy isnt even a woodworker. Just a lousy troll. Probably lives in his parents basement and has never even seen a lathe. How has he not been banned?


he posted on another thread and knows it all apparently :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

I had a college roommate with wretched manners. He rubbed everyone wrong for the first semester then began to catch on. He ended up being a great guy and my roommate for 4 yrs. 

I love how inclusive this forum is. While members should quickly be called out for using bad etiquette, I kinda wish we could hold back on the return fire a bit. Everyone has reasons for the way they act or communicate, and while that's no excuse for rudeness, we all have our own crap to deal with. Just my 2 cents. 

Now when somebody starts mouthing off about hollow forms I may come out swinging.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Bonanza35 said:


> I had a college roommate with wretched manners. He rubbed everyone wrong for the first semester then began to catch on. He ended up being a great guy and my roommate for 4 yrs.
> 
> I love how inclusive this forum is. While members should quickly be called out for using bad etiquette, I kinda wish we could hold back on the return fire a bit. Everyone has reasons for the way they act or communicate, and while that's no excuse for rudeness, we all have our own crap to deal with. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Now when somebody starts mouthing off about hollow forms I may come out swinging.


 I agree with you too a point. Were talking about a guy that has been a member longer than me and only has 200 posts. Hes never posted anything that I can recall that benefits the site or members. He just occasionally gets on and runs his mouth, usually about pen turners. He also loves to tell everyone how good he is at everything he does yet he refuses to post a single piece of his work. I dunno that I should be called out for implying that he might be a troll when thats all hes ever done here.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> I agree with you too a point. Were talking about a guy that has been a member longer than me and only has 200 posts. Hes never posted anything that I can recall that benefits the site or members. He just occasionally gets on and runs his mouth, usually about pen turners. He also loves to tell everyone how good he is at everything he does yet he refuses to post a single piece of his work. I dunno that I should be called out for implying that he might be a troll when thats all hes ever done here.


i have to agree :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Bonanza35 said:


> ... I kinda wish we could hold back on the return fire a bit. Everyone has reasons for the way they act or communicate, and while that's no excuse for rudeness, we all have our own crap to deal with.


I like the way you phrased this, and agree ... hopefully better times are coming, I see on another thread there's a promise of a finishing tutorial. With or without pix, that'll be a positive contribution.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol yes good call everyone, " tail tucked between my legs" i have put up work do research on the BLOG. Lol unreal how personal you all get. Tight knit group huh? I have and others I've shown in the woodworking world have cracked up over this blog. What?you going to argue with me over a blog? I enjoy seeing awesome bowl work from other people on this blogs. It's cool. What bothers me, and from what ALL you have said its a blog and we all have our own opinions right? Know one does the research. Go ahead giver a comment back arguing that, yes some people do but majority do not. All it takes is google and YouTube. Sorry but if a lot of you want to act like MEN stop bring pansies lol Jesus. Worse comes to worse your clan will ban me lol. Please do. Feel like I'm in middle school again. Almost feel bad..


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Ibangwood said:


> Lol yes good call everyone, " tail tucked between my legs" i have put up work do research on the BLOG. .


 Ok fellas, i decided to step up and do a bit more research and this is some of what I found


First hollow vessel http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/first-hollow-vessel-38869/

spalted tararind http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/spalted-tamarind-39029/

asking for 'fly rod' help http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/fly-rods-42560/

walnut burl bowl http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/claro-walnut-burl-bowl-37521/

pictures of milling (was rather impressive http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/wooo-30893/

Ok guys this one explains it in my books http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/cherry-anyone-23949/ see if you can pick it up. This one has some more pics of wood he has cut but the pics did not actually show my end, internet connection thing I think

You have some interesting threads there MR Ibangwood, I think what people take issue with is your lack of tact. We all have opinions, even your best and closest mates no doubt disagree with you at times whether they say so or not. The issue is how you say things. Some of your wording has been rather 'offensive' to some but maybe what it is is simply 'youth'. I was brought up in an environment where you respect your elders and your peers. That is lacking in the world today. On the forum I believe the idea is to have a mutual respect for each other. Dont get me wrong, you are not the only person others have had issue with and other issues have been much more significant that yours. Where some appear to have a complete disregard for others I believe you may simply speak your mind without giving due consideration to your words and how they might be interpreted.

Im glad you have come forward and said something here and hope you give thought to what others have said and perhaps this can be a new start for everyone 

regards

Dave


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

DaveTTC said:


> Ok fellas, i decided to step up and do a bit more research and this is some of what I found
> 
> First hollow vessel http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/first-hollow-vessel-38869/
> 
> ...


Well said. +1. I bang.....I have no beef with you in fact, there's a lot of truth in some of the things you say. But going for the jugular while saying it is inviting the reaction you got here. Yeah I agree some are a little sensitive. And I myself have misinterpreted replies to things I've said. It's the nature of written conversations. I believe if something can be taken two different ways you have to assume the person on this forum means the comment in the best way and not as an affront. Someone could be the best in the world at what they do but if they are a jerk about it nobody wants them around. Like Terrell Owens. Lol. I'm not trying to lecture you. I'm am simply offering you another way to look at it. I hope you stay on the forum because I am sure there are things people can learn from you. But I also hope you will see that the in-your-face approach is unnecessary. Let's get back to woodwork shall we?


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ibangwood said:


> Lol yes " tail tucked between my legs"


:stupid:


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Is this contest on line somewhere????


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> Is this contest on line somewhere????


John, the video gives the rules of the contest and how to enter. (I haven't seen it posted any other way.)


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> John, the video gives the rules of the contest and how to enter. (I haven't seen it posted any other way.)


What video?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

DaveTTC said:


> What video?


The video in the FIRST POST of this thread ...


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Come on Dave, aren't you keeping up with things?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Nah obviously not. Getting a bit slow in my old age.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Oh - my bad. 


I did watch that video. Cant remember when but Ive been flat out lately. I'll have to watch it through again.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Dave - 

I know you're a volunteer fire-fighter. Not sure if the news made it to Oz, but last weekend a wildfire took the lives of 19 brave guys in Arizona, it made me think of you.

You have my respect -- be careful.


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

duncsuss said:


> John, the video gives the rules of the contest and how to enter. (I haven't seen it posted any other way.)


 
My question is where is the results or the pens we are suppose to be voting on. I do not know this person and if he has a web site or not. I was curious to see the pens that were entered. He says he will show them so they can be voted on. I know the contest is over. Just looking for the photos. Thanks.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Dave -
> 
> I know you're a volunteer fire-fighter. Not sure if the news made it to Oz, but last weekend a wildfire took the lives of 19 brave guys in Arizona, it made me think of you.
> 
> You have my respect -- be careful.


Thanks Duncsuss. 

I expect some of what happened there will become the subject of some of our future training. 

Rather tragic any loss of human life and for so many from a close knit unit - sad


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> My question is where is the results or the pens we are suppose to be voting on. I do not know this person and if he has a web site or not. I was curious to see the pens that were entered. He says he will show them so they can be voted on. I know the contest is over. Just looking for the photos. Thanks.


Capt Eddie is a good guy and our turning club president. Best I can tell you is send him a message with these questions.


----------



## nick2012 (Mar 28, 2012)

Link to pen pictures.


http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=p0PaIAh0Zj8


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> Capt Eddie is a good guy and our turning club president. Best I can tell you is send him a message with these questions.


 
If he is your President then you should have known the answer:smile: I am sure he was pushing the contest in your club. I am guessing no one else entered this contest. 

The link provided does not work. He does not give any specifics about when, how or where he will be posting the pens in his original video. 

If someone comes up with an answer please post it here.


----------



## nick2012 (Mar 28, 2012)

Pen art challenge #169 on youtube. Not sure why my link didn't work but if you look on YouTube it is easy to find.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

The pics of all the pens are here and he also explains how to cast a vote.


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the link. That is what I was looking for. Sure like #64:yes:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> Thanks for the link. That is what I was looking for. Sure like #64:yes:


It's nice enough, but looks a lot like a copy of one of your pens.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

i should have had a pen, i think it might have been 32 i liked, there was a few. Cant say I particularly went the photo one or the cog ones, very interesting and Im sure they truly appeal to some


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

duncsuss said:


> It's nice enough, but looks a lot like a copy of one of your pens.


 
Yes it looks alot like mine. How about that:yes:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> Yes it looks alot like mine. How about that:yes:
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/JTTHECLOCKMAN/media/IMGP0892.jpg.html


did you have a router thread on how to do that segmenting, i remember seeing one somewhere, very good set up


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> did you have a router thread on how to do that segmenting, i remember seeing one somewhere, very good set up


 
Yes and that was one of the pens from that project. This guy said nothing about older pens being used so I entered that one. There were very few rules. 

I hope to be able to get back into my shop soon to do a few other pens I have been working on. Not sure many people will know what goes into making a pen such as that one so it will not get many votes but what the heck, I entered.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I did the same thing and entered an old one but I havnt made anything as cool since and he said send your best pen. FWIW, I think yours is the best in the video!!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> Yes and that was one of the pens from that project. This guy said nothing about older pens being used so I entered that one. There were very few rules.
> 
> I hope to be able to get back into my shop soon to do a few other pens I have been working on. Not sure many people will know what goes into making a pen such as that one so it will not get many votes but what the heck, I entered.


I was quite impressed with that thread and your pen. I thought more might have entered, I guess I should have entered one of mine.

I would be very surprised if yours does not make the top 10. I should post a few of mine one of these days and see which makes the most popular


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> I did the same thing and entered an old one but I havnt made anything as cool since and he said send your best pen. FWIW, I think yours is the best in the video!!


which one is yours?

I wish the video could be down loaded, we need a youtube site that allows download.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I dunno which number it was. 42 maybe? It was a Sierra segmented with aluminum maple and monkey pod.

Looks like this...


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Oh yeah liked that one too, there was one or two more with aluminium that I liked, probably a total of about 5 I would have liked to have been able to vote on


----------



## hchidgey (Mar 15, 2012)

As I understand it we can still vote up until July 15th. I just emailed in my vote. Wow- some beautiful pens!


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

When the contest is over, will someone post the link to see the results. I do not go to facebook or wherever this guy is doing this. Thanks.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I just got an email from Capn Eddie requesting my address for my prize!! Too cool. I dont know where I placed, he just said in the top three. He said the video will be posted soon with the results!! Im stoked, I never win anything. Thank you to any of you that voted for my pen!! This is too cool!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

And heres the results. I placed second and won a box of pen blanks and sand paper!!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

BassBlaster said:


> And heres the results. I placed second and won a box of pen blanks and sand paper!!


Hey, that's great -- congratulations Dennis :thumbsup:


----------



## Foresta Design (Dec 26, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

congrats Bass :thumbsup::thumbsup:
it sure is a good looking pen


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, I must say I was really disappointed when I saw the top three. 2 out of the 3 blanks were store bought, not hard at all! Congrats to you though Bass Blaster, I think yours was the best!


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Nate Bos said:


> Wow, I must say I was really disappointed when I saw the top three. 2 out of the 3 blanks were store bought, not hard at all! Congrats to you though Bass Blaster, I think yours was the best!


 Thanks.

I tend to agree with your disappointment. There were pens in that top 10 that I dont think should have been there and maybe even including mine. Mine most definately wasnt top 3. JT's pen in my opinion was the best of all the ones entered. I just dont think people knew what it took to create that blank. The one that placed 5th I also liked better then mine. There was also a watch part pen that didnt even make the top 10. I know the guy who makes those also sells the blanks so maybe it wasnt his pen, just a purchased blank. Hard telling. There should have been more rules but at the same time how would one go about regulating said rules? Im sure there were people who got everyone they knew to vote since anyone could cast a vote. Maybe one of the rules should have been that you had to of entered a pen to cast a vote and you couldnt vote for your own. It was a cool idea, it just could have been better.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

BassBlaster said:


> ... There should have been more rules but at the same time how would one go about regulating said rules? ...


Exactly -- it's the internet, synonymous with "unregulatable".

In the specific case of your pen ... even if you don't believe your pen is better than some of the others that placed behind you, would you agree that it stretched you way beyond anything you'd ever done before?

I think so, and I think that's worthy of recognition.


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I tend to agree with your disappointment. There were pens in that top 10 that I dont think should have been there and maybe even including mine. Mine most definately wasnt top 3. JT's pen in my opinion was the best of all the ones entered. I just dont think people knew what it took to create that blank. The one that placed 5th I also liked better then mine. There was also a watch part pen that didnt even make the top 10. I know the guy who makes those also sells the blanks so maybe it wasnt his pen, just a purchased blank. Hard telling. There should have been more rules but at the same time how would one go about regulating said rules? Im sure there were people who got everyone they knew to vote since anyone could cast a vote. Maybe one of the rules should have been that you had to of entered a pen to cast a vote and you couldnt vote for your own. It was a cool idea, it just could have been better.


 

First of all let me congratulate Dennis on the second place finish. Well deserved. Do not sell yourself short.

Now I will agree with you on a couple things. Most people and that includes seasoned turners do not know how much work goes into make a cool pen blank. I know of yours because I have done that design and the very thing that struck my eye when you first posted was the symatry and getting to layout well within the perameters of the pen kit. Not easy to do. Now how many people noticed that or even knew what it took to do that. I am sure not many. 

The thing about the rules could have been better but hard to set things in stone without knowing there were no violations unless you were there. Did the person who won actually made the blank, I do not know but I am thinking they did or at least I am going on that assumption. 

With contests like this, if it is judged by the public eye then what your goal is to make that WOW looking pen. The WOW factor plays an enormous roll as it does in other pen turning contests that are judged by our peers. But in those there is alot more knowledge as to the making of some of these blanks. 

All in all take the contest for what it was and to me a publicity thing is the way I saw it. I just threw an entry in it for the fun. I really really do not need any more pen blanks so where Eddie gets that idea that every pen turner needs blanks is not true:yes:

Anyway it was fun and again congrats Bassman. Good job.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

duncsuss said:


> Exactly -- it's the internet, synonymous with "unregulatable".
> 
> In the specific case of your pen ... even if you don't believe your pen is better than some of the others that placed behind you, would you agree that it stretched you way beyond anything you'd ever done before?
> 
> I think so, and I think that's worthy of recognition.


 Absolutely it did. It stretched me to the point that if I hadnt contacted you and JT and asked questions, it never would have happened, lol. Thanks again!


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> First of all let me congratulate Dennis on the second place finish. Well deserved. Do not sell yourself short.
> 
> Now I will agree with you on a couple things. Most people and that includes seasoned turners do not know how much work goes into make a cool pen blank. I know of yours because I have done that design and the very thing that struck my eye when you first posted was the symatry and getting to layout well within the perameters of the pen kit. Not easy to do. Now how many people noticed that or even knew what it took to do that. I am sure not many.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I agree!

I also dont "need" anymore pen blanks. I have enough on hand to keep me busy for a couple of years. Maybe hes sending something I dont have?? I cant have too much sand paper though!!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> If he is your President then you should have known the answer:smile: I am sure he was pushing the contest in your club. I am guessing no one else entered this contest.


Well JT if I had made any club meetings in the past few months I might. However I haven't do to work, family etc.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats Bass. I agree JT's pen should have been in there but don't sell yourself short.


I've always liked Jt's and one day I may try my hand at making one.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

rrbrown said:


> I've always liked Jt's and one day I may try my hand at making one.


Same ... I took a step closer to realizing the goal by purchasing one of these "fluting guides" ... I tried it out on a piece of scrap, there's no doubt that I need to practice some more!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I think the whole thing was a cool idea. There is always going to speculation and second guesses over any competition based on skill etc.

Where do you draw the line on bought blanks ...... I think laser cut kits should not be in it. Maybe it could have been 3 categories, natural blank, cast blank, segmented blank and vote for top 3 in each category.

Hopefully if he does it again I get one of mine in there.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

I guess you guys are right, you can't really regulate an internet contest. But I think if you did add some rules you could say no premade blanks. that way people make there own blanks will be appreciated and recognized at little bit more. But whatever, it was free!!


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> I think the whole thing was a cool idea. There is always going to speculation and second guesses over any competition based on skill etc.
> 
> Where do you draw the line on bought blanks ...... I think laser cut kits should not be in it. Maybe it could have been 3 categories, natural blank, cast blank, segmented blank and vote for top 3 in each category.
> 
> Hopefully if he does it again I get one of mine in there.


 
Dave you too are in that catagory of don't sell yourself short. You should have entered. 

I agree about the store bought blanks. The thing about a contest of this nature though there has to be the trust issue and that can be debated alot. But if you enter a pen contest of this nature that should be your work that we are judging and not someone elses who you bought from. You would then be taking claim to their work and misrepresenting yourself. :thumbdown:

Anyway as I said it was fun just to watch and see some of the entries. As I said I know a few of the ones that entered and can vouch they did make the blanks. Love to do it again. Have to see what his next challenge is. May take a stab at it too.


----------

